# Oscar nominees to receive 24 carat gold vape pens



## Adephi (8/2/20)

https://ewn.co.za/2020/02/08/inside-the-usd225-000-gift-bag-for-oscar-nominees

"The nearly 80 items also include clothing, gadgets and a 24-carat gold-plated vape pen that Fary said was selected with Leonardo DiCaprio in mind. Photos of DiCaprio vaping a few years ago helped popularise the trend."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------

